# 2015 gtr passenger side door speaker



## jimbo1234567 (Sep 17, 2018)

as above please


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Drivers and passengers are the same, I sold a few at the beginning of lockdown but not sure what I have left.
If I find one I’ll let you know.


----------



## jimbo1234567 (Sep 17, 2018)

Cheers


----------

